# Nachfolger für CP5512 gesucht



## Maxl

Hallo Leute!

Melde mich jetzt auch wieder mal zu Wort mit einer Frage, die hier schon öfters aufgetaucht ist, allerdings seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr diskutiert wurde.
Ich bin derzeit wieder in meinem alten Betrieb aktiv, und hier steht nun der Notebook-Wechsel an. Die neuen Geräte besitzen natürlich weder PCMCIA noch RS232 Schnittstelle. RS232 lässt sich verschmerzen, da unseren USB-RS232 Umsetzer recht problemlos funktionieren und wenns mal gar nicht geht steht immer noch eine "echte" RS232 auf der Docking Station zur Verfügung.

Schwieriger wirds da schon bei PCMCIA. Bislang nutzen wir (knapp 30 Leute) die CP5512, die seit etwa 7 Jahren gute Dienste leisten. ExpressCard-CPs gobts ja nicht von Siemens. außerdem taugt das ganze nicht für den Betrieb in VirtualBox oder VMWare.
Im Moment haben wir testweise einen ExpressCard - PCMCIA Umsetzer von Lindy im Einsatz (http://www.lindy.de/cardbus-an-expresscard-34-adapter/51355.html). Vom mechanischen Aufbau her ist das Ding recht empfindlich, speziell baustellentauglich dürfte es wohl nicht so ohne weiteres sein, außerdem funktioniert es nur wenn beim Hochlauf von Windows Adapter und CP bereits im Schacht stecken.
Andere vergleichbare Umsetzer hab ich nicht gefunden, der hier schon disktutierte DUEL-Adapter ist nicht mehr lieferbar.

Ich hab mich mal ein wenig schlau gemacht, was es da sonst noch so alles gibt. Dabei bin ich doch auf einige Adapter gestoßen, die der Markt aktuell zu bieten hat.

Siemens:
- CP5711 (USB)

IBH:
- IBH Link S7++ (Ethernet, kompakt)

Deltalogic und Helmholz (ich gehe mal davon aus das es sich hier um die gleichen Geräte sind):
- Netlink PRO (Ethernet)
- Netlink USB (USB)
- Netlink PRO compact (Ethernet)
- Netlink USB compact (USB)

Von den Kollegen ist der Wunsch da, einen Adapter zu haben, der ohne Spannungsversorgung auskommt dass man ohne Probleme "im Feld" (z.B. an einer ET200S) anstöpseln kann - von diesem Standpunkt tendieren wir also zu einer USB-Lösung.
Alternativ wird auch über eine Ethernet-Wlan-Lösung nachgedacht, wobei ein WLAN-Netlink nur dann in Frage kommt, wenn ein kleiner Switch integriert ist und man zeitgleich über dasselbe Gerät auf ein LAN zugreifen kann.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass speziell "alte" Applikationen mit diesen Adaptern zusammenspielen müssen - bei Neuanlagen kommen fast ausschließlich Ethernet-taugliche Geräte zum Einsatz.
Speziell müssen (mal abgesehen von der Standard S7-Welt) folgende Funktionalitäten gegeben sein:
- Transfer von alten OPs (OP170, OP27, ...) aus ProTool
- Siemens SimoComU an Simdrive 611U via Profibus
- Siemens DriveES an MasterDriveMC via Profibus
- Siemens Starter bzw. Scout an Sinamics via Profibus
- SEW MoviTools bzw. MotionsStudio via Profibus
- Sinumerik 840D Powerline (welche an MPI keine Spannungsversorgung zur Verfügung stellen)
Wünschenswert (aber kein k.o. Kriterium) wären noch
- Leitungsdiagnose mittels Diagnose-Repeater
- einfache Diagnose im Fenster "PG/PC-Schnitttstelle einstellen", Teilnehmer lesen

Erfahrungen gesammelt hab ich bisher mit den Netlink PRO (zuletzt im Sommer 2008) und dem CP5711 (Sommer 2009), an SEW MoviTools sind beide gescheitert. Abgesehen davon funktionierte der CP5711 nicht an allen Notebooks zuverlässig, wenn der die Stromversorgung aus der USB Buchse beziehen muss.

Ich würde euch nun bitten, Eure Erfahrungen mit den diversen Adaptern zu schildern (speziell: positive, negative Erlebnisse; wer hat schon eine der oben genannten Spezial-Anwendungen im Einsatz gehabt?), sodass wir nach und nach eine Auswahl treffen können.
Wie gesagt, dass S7 Online, Flex-Transfer usw. alles tadellos funktioniert davon bin ich überzeugt, das braucht hier keiner extra zu erwähnen, mich interessieren die Grenzfälle und Spezialanwendungen.

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

mfg
maxl


----------



## Andreas_fuc

*IBH Link S7++*

Hallo zusammen 

seit Anfang des Jahres arbeite ich mit Virtualbox und konnte daher keinen CP5512 mehr benutzen.
Meine Erfahrungen:
-RS232 über einen USB-Adapter ohne Probleme
-IBH Link S7++ als CP5512 Ersatz
-Kopplung an MPI / DP ohne Probleme 
-Vorteil, wenn mann diesen über einen WLAN-Router 
anschließt, kann man bequem mit dem Rechner um 
die Maschine laufen

Bis jetzt habe ich nur das fiolgende Problem, dass ich mit SEW MotionStudio nicht über den Profibus, die FU´s parametrieren kann.

Dies konnte ich aber auch nicht mit einem CP5711 hinbekommen.

Vieleicht liegt es an der VM und der USB-Anbindung? aber dies sollte beim IBH Link S7++ nicht das Probblem sein.

lt SEW und IBH sollte es funktionieren !?!

Mich würde brennend interessieren, ob jemand die SEW-Parametrieung über den Profibus hinbekommt.

Bis jetzt kann ich den IBH Link S7++ empfehlen
Für die evtl. benötigte Hilfsspannung stehen noch direkt am 
Stecker Klemmen zur zus.Einspeisung zur Verfügung.

mfG
Andreas


----------



## Der Pfälzer

Hallo,
ich benutze auch den IBH Link S7++.

Bin soweit zufrieden, selbst WLAN mit einem 0815-Router auf dem Schaltschrankdach funktioniert.
Das Teil fügt sich in die Schnittstellenauswahl des S7-Managers ein.

Nachteil: Die Umstellung zB von MPI auf DP und umgekehrt ist etwas umständlich.
Es müssen *im* Adapter die Parameter (Baudrate, höchste Adresse usw.) geändert werden.
Zumindest hab ich es (auch mit IBH-Hotline) nicht hinbekommen, 2 "Profile" für MPI und Profibus zur Auswahl zu hinterlegen.

Eine Profibus-Verbindung zu SEW-Umrichtern über den IBH-Link hab ich auch (noch) nicht geschafft.
Laut Aussage IBH-Hotline (2009) kann es sein, dass es nicht geht !?
Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Update. Muss ich mal schauen...

Noch eine Anmerkung zu den Klemmen für die ext.Spannung:
Die sind *NICHT* verpolungssicher !!!
(IBH: Kein Schutz wegen Kompaktheit !?)

Gruß Roland


----------



## IBFS

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> Noch eine Anmerkung zu den Klemmen für die ext.Spannung:
> Die sind *NICHT* verpolungssicher !!!
> (IBH: Kein Schutz wegen Kompaktheit !?)


 
Oh weia, heutzutage sollte doch sowas Standard sein, oder ist das wirklich nicht hineinzubringen?

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner

Also bei uns funktioniert der Netlink Pro problemlos mit SEW Motionstudio, Step7 WinCC flexible und Protool. Für was anderes brauch Ich Ihn selten.


----------



## Maxl

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Also bei uns funktioniert der Netlink Pro problemlos mit SEW Motionstudio, Step7 WinCC flexible und Protool. Für was anderes brauch Ich Ihn selten.


Zum Thema SEW: Das muss funktionieren - ein absolutes k.o. Kriterium! Bis jetzt hab ich nur gelesen, dass das Suchen der Umrichter am Bus nicht sauber funktioniert. Hab vor 2 Jahren ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht - lediglich der Umrichter mit der niedrigsten Profibus-Adresse wird sauber erkannt, alles dahinter sehr unregelmäßig. Aber in den letzten 2 Jahren hat sich da sicherlich was getan.

Und sehr wichtig wäre noch die Thematik Sinamics!



> Noch eine Anmerkung zu den Klemmen für die ext.Spannung: Die sind *NICHT* verpolungssicher !!! (IBH: Kein Schutz wegen Kompaktheit !?)


Wie wir mit dem Thema "Verpolungsschutz" umgehen, mhm......, hier wäre vielleicht der Weg gangbar, dass wir uns 2-3 USB-Adapter her legen für die Leute, die sich noch mit den alten Sinumeriks ohne Ethernet-CP spielen müssen.

Weitere Erfahrungen? Wo liegt eigentlich außer der Bauform der Unterschied zwischen Netlink PRO und Netlink PRO compact?
Ich rufe an dieser Stelle außerdem noch folgenden Beitrag in Erinnerung: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=25930 speziell folgenden Post und die nachfolgenden: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=25930#33
Leider gibts da danach keine weiteren Meldungen mehr wie/ob/wann/ das Thema weiterverfolgt bzw. abgeschlossen wurde.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Jochen Kühner

Maxl schrieb:


> Zum Thema SEW: Das muss funktionieren - ein absolutes k.o. Kriterium! Bis jetzt hab ich nur gelesen, dass das Suchen der Umrichter am Bus nicht sauber funktioniert. Hab vor 2 Jahren ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht - lediglich der Umrichter mit der niedrigsten Profibus-Adresse wird sauber erkannt, alles dahinter sehr unregelmäßig. Aber in den letzten 2 Jahren hat sich da sicherlich was getan.



Das Problem hatte Ich auch schon, aber in letzter Zeit nicht mehr. War da auch schon mit Helholz in Verbindung (da wir deren Netlink einsetzen). Die haben dann auch einen Testaufbau mit Netlink am Profibus und mehreren FUs gemacht, aber bei denen hats funktioniert! Ich glaube wir waren so verblieben, falls Ich das nächste mal ein solches Problem in deren nähe hätte, würden sie zu mir auf die Baustelle kommen!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler

Maxl schrieb:


> Wo liegt eigentlich außer der Bauform der Unterschied zwischen Netlink PRO und Netlink PRO compact?



Der NetLink-PRO compact kann SPS-seitig bis zu 32 Verbindungen, der NetLink-PRO "nur" 12.
Der NetLink-PRO compact kann PC-seitig bis zu 16 TCP/IP-Verbindungen, der NetLink-PRO "nur" 7.
Der NetLink-PRO compact kostet (bei uns) 379 €, der NetLink-PRO 479 €.

Für weitere Informationen einfach mal bei unserem Vertrieb nachfragen.

Gruß


----------



## Maxl

@Sven Rothenspieler
Mittlerweile hab ich begriffen dass Du bei Deltalogic beschäftigt bist - wäre es denkbar das etwas deutlicher zu kennzeichnen?


----------



## Maxl

Ok, Scherz beiseite, worin besteht in Firmware bzw. Treiber ein Unterschied zwischen Netlink PRO und Netlink PRO compact? Und besteht bezüglich Firmware und Treiber zu den USB-Ausführungen ein Unterschied?


----------



## Jochen Kühner

*Vorteil*

Den Vorteil an den Ethernet ausführungen sehe Ich darin, das du diese auch ohne Treiber beispielsweise mit LibNodave usw nutzen kannst.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler

Maxl schrieb:


> @Sven Rothenspieler
> Mittlerweile hab ich begriffen dass Du bei Deltalogic beschäftigt bist - wäre es denkbar das etwas deutlicher zu kennzeichnen?



Ich habe dir lediglich deine Frage beantwortet


----------



## Maxl

akzeptiert 
kann mir jemand meine letzte Frage beantworten?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler

Maxl schrieb:


> worin besteht in Firmware bzw. Treiber ein Unterschied zwischen Netlink PRO und Netlink PRO compact? Und besteht bezüglich Firmware und Treiber zu den USB-Ausführungen ein Unterschied?



Der NetLink-PRO, NetLink-PRO compact, NetLink-USB und NetLink-USB compact kommunizieren alle über den S7-Net-Treiber. Wie unterschiedlich die FW-Stände sind kann ich nciht sagen, diese sind aber leicht auf den jeweils aktuellen Stand zu bringen.


----------



## Maxl

keine weiteren Erfahrungsberichte? mit Sinumerik? mit Sinamics? mit Masterdrives?


----------



## BoxHead

Maxl schrieb:


> keine weiteren Erfahrungsberichte? mit Sinumerik? mit Sinamics? mit Masterdrives?



Sinamics via Profibus mit dem IBH Link S7++ geht wunderbar. Sogar bei 12 Mbit/s.


----------



## Maxl

So, seit heute Nachmittag liegen 3 Exemplare am Tisch - alle aus dem Hause Helmholz (die ja baugleich mit den Deltalogic-Adaptern sind)
- Netlink PRO compact
- Netlink USB compact
- Netlink USB
Also die compact-Versionen sind schon echt fein klein - besonders die Ethernet-Variante. Die Wärementwicklung ist auffällig, aber nicht unbedingt besorgniserregend. Beim USB compact Teil fehlt die externe 24V-Versorgung, die Frage ist wie oft man die tatsächlich braucht?

Ich hab derzeit die beiden compact-Geräte am PC hängen (per Ethernet auf die CPU, per USB auf die SEW-Umrichter), bis jetzt läuft alles super; lediglich das SEW MotionStudio bockt, wenn man den USB-Adapter ausstöpselt während man noch eine bestehende Online-Verbindung hat.
Ein Test mit Sinamics an einer T-CPU wird morgen folgen.

Was derzeit noch hakt ist, wenn ich von 2 PCs gleichzeitig mittels S7 auf einen Netlink PRO per Ethernet zugreifen will. Die Frage ist hier, ob das vom Hersteller überhaupt so vorgesehen ist?


----------



## Jochen Kühner

Maxl schrieb:


> So, seit heute Nachmittag liegen 3 Exemplare am Tisch - alle aus dem Hause Helmholz (die ja baugleich mit den Deltalogic-Adaptern sind)
> - Netlink PRO compact
> - Netlink USB compact
> - Netlink USB
> Also die compact-Versionen sind schon echt fein klein - besonders die Ethernet-Variante. Die Wärementwicklung ist auffällig, aber nicht unbedingt besorgniserregend. Beim USB compact Teil fehlt die externe 24V-Versorgung, die Frage ist wie oft man die tatsächlich braucht?
> 
> Ich hab derzeit die beiden compact-Geräte am PC hängen (per Ethernet auf die CPU, per USB auf die SEW-Umrichter), bis jetzt läuft alles super; lediglich das SEW MotionStudio bockt, wenn man den USB-Adapter ausstöpselt während man noch eine bestehende Online-Verbindung hat.
> Ein Test mit Sinamics an einer T-CPU wird morgen folgen.
> 
> Was derzeit noch hakt ist, wenn ich von 2 PCs gleichzeitig mittels S7 auf einen Netlink PRO per Ethernet zugreifen will. Die Frage ist hier, ob das vom Hersteller überhaupt so vorgesehen ist?



also wir haben beim USB die 24V Versorgung noch nie gebraucht, er bekommt ja seinen Strom vom USB Bus!

Ich denke das mit 2 PCs gleichzeitig sollte eigentlich gehen, da der Netlink mehrere TCP/IP Verbindungen auf einmal unterstützt (glaube bis zu 8), aber da können andere im Forum bestimmt mehr zu sagen!


----------



## Maxl

So, bis jetzt haben die Netlinks noch recht viel Freude gemacht, es gibt aber ein (nicht zu vernachlässigendes) Problem mit dem SEW MotionStudio.

Und zwar gibts Probleme, sobald ich mehr als ca. 10 Umrichter mittels Netlink ansprechen will. Lässt man im MotionStudio den Gerätescan laufen, so bleibt dieser mal nach 10, mal nach 12, mal nach 15 Geräten hängen und erkennt dann keinen weiteren angeschlossenen Umrichter mehr (bei Gegentests mit CP5512 und CP5711 wurden alle korrekt erkannt).
Die erkannten Umrichter lassen sich zwar danach i.d.R. ansprechen (hin und wieder ist auch ein Neustart des PBServer notwendig), allerdings ist das recht nervig wenn mal (so wie grade) eine Anlage mit über 30 Umrichtern da stehen hat.

Gibts da vielleicht Hebel wo man ansetzen kann oder jemand der mir helfen kann.

mfg
maxl


----------



## Maxl

Wäre es aus Sicht der Firmen Helmholz oder Deltalogic eigentlich denkbar, das SMLP-Protokoll (welches SEW benutzt um per Ethernet auf Umrichter zuzugreifen) direkt in die Firmware des Netlink zu integrieren? Eine Implementierung, wie das ganze auf einer S7 funktioniert liegt mir vor.


----------



## Rainer Hönle

Maxl schrieb:


> Wäre es aus Sicht der Firmen Helmholz oder Deltalogic eigentlich denkbar, das SMLP-Protokoll (welches SEW benutzt um per Ethernet auf Umrichter zuzugreifen) direkt in die Firmware des Netlink zu integrieren? Eine Implementierung, wie das ganze auf einer S7 funktioniert liegt mir vor.


Hallo Maxl,
schick mir doch einmal weitere Infos zu dem Protokoll. Mal sehen was ich machen kann.

PS: Ist Dein Studium vorbei? Bist Du wieder bei Deiner alten Firma?


----------



## b1k86-DL

Maxl schrieb:


> So, seit heute Nachmittag liegen 3 Exemplare am Tisch - alle aus dem Hause Helmholz (die ja baugleich mit den Deltalogic-Adaptern sind)
> - Netlink PRO compact
> - Netlink USB compact
> - Netlink USB
> Also die compact-Versionen sind schon echt fein klein - besonders die Ethernet-Variante. Die Wärementwicklung ist auffällig, aber nicht unbedingt besorgniserregend. Beim USB compact Teil fehlt die externe 24V-Versorgung, die Frage ist wie oft man die tatsächlich braucht?
> 
> Ich hab derzeit die beiden compact-Geräte am PC hängen (per Ethernet auf die CPU, per USB auf die SEW-Umrichter), bis jetzt läuft alles super; lediglich das SEW MotionStudio bockt, wenn man den USB-Adapter ausstöpselt während man noch eine bestehende Online-Verbindung hat.
> Ein Test mit Sinamics an einer T-CPU wird morgen folgen.
> 
> Was derzeit noch hakt ist, wenn ich von 2 PCs gleichzeitig mittels S7 auf einen Netlink PRO per Ethernet zugreifen will. Die Frage ist hier, ob das vom Hersteller überhaupt so vorgesehen ist?



Hallo Maxl,

zu deiner Frage zwecks der externen Versorgung des ACCON-NetLink USB compact. Ich habe bisher noch nie einen ACCON-NetLink USB/compact mit externer Versorgung verkauft. Also 99 % wird es nicht benötigt, da sich das Gerät (wie schon angesprochen) über die USB Schnittstelle versorgt.

Gruß Benjamin Kliegel


----------



## MSB

Hallo Maxl,

da ich momentan vor exakt dem gleichen Problem stehe,
sprich einen Nachfolger für den CP5512 zu suchen,
möchte ich dich fragen für was ihr euch jetzt entschieden habt, und warum.

Mit Ausnahme der von dir erwähnten Sinumerik, habe ich auch mehr oder weniger den selben Verwendungszweck.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler

Maxl schrieb:


> Was derzeit noch hakt ist, wenn ich von 2 PCs gleichzeitig mittels S7 auf einen Netlink PRO per Ethernet zugreifen will. Die Frage ist hier, ob das vom Hersteller überhaupt so vorgesehen ist?


Mit dem NetLink-PRO compact sind bis zu 16 TCP/IP-Verbindungen möglich, sollte also eigentlich funktionieren.


----------

